# Warning! Rake last minute confusion



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

If you were expecting your TiVo to record the next to last Rake episode tonight, Friday, April 4th, 2014, and the last one next Friday, it may think it did record tonight's episode.

Except what Fox ran, and what had already made it into the update guide data, was a Kichen Nightmares re-run.

My S2 DT has recording it has labeled as Rake that it just finished making.

But during the recording the guide had KN listed and hitting the info button brought up an overlay that said KN and offered me the option of stopping recording.

But in the NPL it's calling it Rake.

So, your season pass may think it's already recorded episode 112, Remembrance of Taxis Past, which is really RoTP, pt 1, with part 2 originally scheduled for a week from tonight.

Instead, they're going to run both parts tomorrow night, Saturday, April 5th, 2014, in a 2 hour block, which the TiVo guide data also sees as episode 112.

So don't count on your season pass to get this one right.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

There wouldn't be any problem because FOX is airing the last two episodes as a single two hour episode with the title _Remembrance of Taxis Past; A Man's Best Friend _. So even if a tivo thought it recorded _Remembrance of Taxis Past_, the ep on Saturday has a different title and o.a.d.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

scandia101 said:


> There wouldn't be any problem because FOX is airing the last two episodes as a single two hour episode with the title _Remembrance of Taxis Past; A Man's Best Friend _. So even if a tivo thought it recorded _Remembrance of Taxis Past_, the ep on Saturday has a different title and o.a.d.


Earlier the guide data didn't have the compound title listed for Saturday night, just the same title and the same episode number.

Not to mention that having missed the Friday night episode no longer being in the guide data and thinking that it was recording it anyway, I'm just a little short on blind faith at the moment, so I'm scheduling manually just to be sure.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Easy enough to check your to do list, yes?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

waynomo said:


> Easy enough to check your to do list, yes?


Yeah, but the point of this whole section is for reminders for people to check things that MAY not be handled properly.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Noticed this morning that the skipped 6th episode "Mammophile" is set to air on June 27th.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

waynomo said:


> Easy enough to check your to do list, yes?


Yeah, why even have a forum devoted to SP alerts when people can just check their TDL?


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

So that's the only one unaired ep, right? The ep #s are all wacky...


----------

